# Premium Trip Possible



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

"Premium Pick up (or trip) possible" I find this to be the most insulting phrase Uber has ever invented. "Possible!!??" seriously? Uber knows exactly the destination as without destination there isn't any pickup. The pickup is 11 miles away with "premium pick up possible'" Usually premium being $3 to $5. Why not just tell the driver; drive 10 miles for a $4 trip. At least that isn't an insult, it's the biggest lie and gross deception bordering fraud. UBER KNOWS THE DESTINATION, WHY THE WORD "POSSIBLE??" Uber!!!, we are intelligent beings and that kind of deceit is childish and actually sad. Stop doing that as it's insulting to any intelligent human being. I do not accept those trips. Period.


----------



## PixieForce (Feb 20, 2019)

this makes me so mad every time I see it haha. If I have been getting other trips I won't accept it because I'm not driving 20 minutes to "maybe" get extra money for the time I spent driving. I took one last week because I hadn't had a ride in a while because snow and no one was going places and I did get like $7 for driving that far. But I've had times where I get nothing for driving 15 minutes away so..


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

Slang for “drive long way for a 1mile trip. Ignore ignore ignore.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

I did that premium nonsense twice. I will never drive far again to get screwed. Been there done that


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I've taken them every now and then. Hit and miss, for sure. I usually don't take them unless the pickup is in a residential area where I know there's usually nothing else around.

Got one on Wednesday and it was to a fairly affluent neighborhood and it ended up being a 30 minute ride to a direction I didn't mind going to, so it worked out fine. Got paid $1.55 long pickup fee, so it covered at least my gas. No tip at the end of the ride, of course... ?

Another one was on Tuesday night deadheading back home. Got a ping to a restaurant 12 miles ahead, but since it was just a couple of miles past home, I took it. Was a short ride (under 7 minutes) that paid $5.10, including $1.87 long pickup fee but at least I got $5 tip. Turned app off, filled up the tank and headed home.


----------



## Rottenrodnee (Mar 2, 2019)

Tom Oldman said:


> "Premium Pick up (or trip) possible" I find this to be the most insulting phrase Uber has ever invented. "Possible!!??" seriously? Uber knows exactly the destination as without destination there isn't any pickup. The pickup is 11 miles away with "premium pick up possible'" Usually premium being $3 to $5. Why not just tell the driver; drive 10 miles for a $4 trip. At least that isn't an insult, it's the biggest lie and gross deception bordering fraud. UBER KNOWS THE DESTINATION, WHY THE WORD "POSSIBLE??" Uber!!!, we are intelligent beings and that kind of deceit is childish and actually sad. Stop doing that as it's insulting to any intelligent human being. I do not accept those trips. Period.


I feel your pain on this I drove for one trip nearly 30 min and when I arrived the rider was only going 1/2 mile down the road to be dropped off no round trip and as for the fare I was mad as I dunno what made $1.25 of this particular ride. So I've learned to normally pass up those do to that fact.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I had to laugh at the one I just got.

I was coming across from Washington into Oregon and I get the ping 14 minutes away 9 miles premium ride crap back into Washington. 

No thank you.


----------



## SoFlaDriver (Aug 11, 2018)

Really, they're able to tell pax precisely what their trip will cost before they've even been matched to a driver, so why can't they tell us drivers what we're gonna get for schlepping miles out of our way to pick them up? That "possible" crap is BS.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Drive 20 mins to give a 1 min ride.
No thanks.


----------

